# The age old fertilizer questions....



## HORTON

What type and how much per acre?
We'll be planting roughly 1.5 acres w/ wheat, rye and oats.  We've used 10-10-10, 13-13-13 and 17-17-17 in the past.  But we can't find our records of how many lbs/acre we've spread in the past.  I thought I remembered 400lbs. acre.

Sound right?


----------



## hunter_58

300 lbs per acre of triple 17 or the equivalent.


----------



## j_seph

300lbs x 17=(5100)                  
300lbs x 17=(5100)
300lbs x 17=(5100)
17-17-17

392lbs x 13=(5096)
392lbs x 13=(5096)
392lbs x 13=(5096)
13-13-13


 510lbs x 10=(5100)
 510lbs x 10=(5100)
 510lbs x 10=(5100)
10-10-10



I got bored LOL


----------



## WTM45

A soil sample test result is worth the time and cost.


----------



## CAL

If it were me and the land was on the heavy side,I would go with 300# of 13-13-13.Lighter land I would go a little heavier assuming it doesn't need any lime too.Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Wierdest thing is, if its just plain ole red clay, I cover it good with straight 34-0-0  Plow that in and then lime it back if need be.  2nd option is to cover the fool out of it with horse dung and plow it in, then test it after a rain.


----------



## dkwillfly

j_seph said:


> 300lbs x 17=(5100)
> 300lbs x 17=(5100)
> 300lbs x 17=(5100)
> 17-17-17
> 
> 392lbs x 13=(5096)
> 392lbs x 13=(5096)
> 392lbs x 13=(5096)
> 13-13-13
> 
> 
> 510lbs x 10=(5100)
> 510lbs x 10=(5100)
> 510lbs x 10=(5100)
> 10-10-10
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored LOL



The number analysis is the percentage of the nutrient in the bag for example:  50 lb bag of 10-10-10 contains 5 lbs each of N, P, and K.  The rate of fertilization is 1-1.5 pounds of Nitrogen (N) per 1000 square feet.  43,560 square feet to the acre is 43.56 X 1.5=65.3 of Nitrogen needed.  65.3 divided by 5(lbs. of N in bag)=13 bags of 10-10-10 per acre.   Quick write this all down.  Go with 19-19-19 it has 9.5 lbs. of N in a bag and 50% of that is slow release nitrogen.  A little more expensive but you would use less (7 bags to the acre) which =  Less work hauling and loading!
I used to be a golf couse superintendant now an operations manager for a large landscape company.


----------



## win280

dkwillfly said:


> The number analysis is the percentage of the nutrient in the bag for example:  50 lb bag of 10-10-10 contains 5 lbs each of N, P, and K.  The rate of fertilization is 1-1.5 pounds of Nitrogen (N) per 1000 square feet.  43,560 square feet to the acre is 43.56 X 1.5=65.3 of Nitrogen needed.  65.3 divided by 5(lbs. of N in bag)=13 bags of 10-10-10 per acre.   Quick write this all down.  Go with 19-19-19 it has 9.5 lbs. of N in a bag and 50% of that is slow release nitrogen.  A little more expensive but you would use less (7 bags to the acre) which =  Less work hauling and loading!
> I used to be a golf couse superintendant now an operations manager for a large landscape company.


Very good information.Thanks


----------



## WTM45

I still recommend a soil sample test done by the county extension agent.  Anything else is pure speculation.  Even a phone call to the extension agent for your county can help you obtain information about the soils in your area.
Heavy applications of slow release Nitrogen will BURN UP anything you have growing without adequate rainfall.  Timing of the application will be important.
Tilling it in a new start-up plot is less of an issue.

I've never seen where a nice application of manure hurt any garden or food plot.
I know firsthand NFL players do not appreciate it on their playing surfaces!  They were scared of plain old core aeration!


----------



## dkwillfly

10-10-10 = Ammonium Nitrate this will burn anything.  Apply when you seed.  The first rain will wash the Ammonium Nitrate into the soil.  Fertilizer takes 2 weeks to break down by then your seeds will have germinated and be looking for food.
Slow release fertilizer 17-17-17 or 19-19-19= Methyline Urea or Sulfur coated Urea as the nitrogen source.  Never burns anything.


----------



## WTM45

10-10-10 is not Ammonium Nitrate.  Think 34-0-0.
High nitrogen fertilizers are potential crop burners without adequate watering in.  Especially if they are travelled on while laying on lawns or new growth.
Slow release does not prevent burning.  It only controls the rate of release into the soil.
Time the application of whatever you choose accordingly.  Rain is a precious commodity in Georgia.


----------



## HORTON

*Thanks for the advice everyone.*

The soils in 4 of my 5 plots all tested good 1.5 years ago.  The report said no lime needed, but needed 13-13-13 fertilizer @ 400 lbs./acre at planting.

This time I ended up using 17-17-17 @ 300 lbs. per acre ($19 for a 50 lb. bag).  I also top dressed it this time as opposed to discing it in prior to preparing the seed bed and seeding previous years.

As if the Good Lord was patting us on the back for our hard work, it started raining 30 minutes after we finished.  A good steady rain for 20 minutes.

Anxious to see how it looks this weekend.

Thanks again.


----------



## WTM45

HORTON said:


> As if the Good Lord was patting us on the back for our hard work, it started raining 30 minutes after we finished.  A good steady rain for 20 minutes.




*AMEN!*


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Can anyone find Triple 19 right now?


----------



## sportsman94

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Can anyone find Triple 19 right now?



I haven’t tried this year, but I normally get it from Mintons in Macon. Yo May be worth a call and a drive if you can’t find any local.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

sportsman94 said:


> I haven’t tried this year, but I normally get it from Mintons in Macon. Yo May be worth a call and a drive if you can’t find any local.


Thank you!


----------



## Big7

WTM45 said:


> A soil sample test result is worth the time and cost.


And all those charts and tables are worthless without one. ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Big7 said:


> And all those charts and tables are worthless without one. ?



yep.  with out a test, it is the ole SWAG method of putting out fertilizer, and just guessing can cost a lot of money


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NE GA Pappy said:


> yep.  with out a test, it is the ole SWAG method of putting out fertilizer, and just guessing can cost a lot of money


I have 8 soil samples one for each plot...


----------



## Triple C

Without a soil test I'd go 250 lbs of 19-19-19 per acre.  10-10-10 you gonna have to go at least 400 lbs per acre.  Lot less bags and time to spread triple 19.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Triple C said:


> Without a soil test I'd go 250 lbs of 19-19-19 per acre.  10-10-10 you gonna have to go at least 400 lbs per acre.  Lot less bags and time to spread triple 19.


That was the question, where can I get Triple 19?  I can only find Triple 17...


----------



## Ihunt

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That was the question, where can I get Triple 19?  I can only find Triple 17...



Did Minton’s not have it? You also have southern Ag in pinehurst and Bickley’s in Marshallville


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

There's a shortage on the three components that make up 19 19 19 due to the Chinese, unless it's old stock those components will be going to bulk fertilizer not bagged and I wouldn't expect to find it without paying through the nose for it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Ihunt said:


> Did Minton’s not have it? You also have southern Ag in pinehurst and Bickley’s in Marshallville


Minton’s did have it.   Trying to find something a little closer.


----------



## Milkman

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Minton’s did have it.   Trying to find something a little closer.


closer to where?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Milkman said:


> closer to where?


Atlanta to Washington is the route I run...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> There's a shortage on the three components that make up 19 19 19 due to the Chinese, unless it's old stock those components will be going to bulk fertilizer not bagged and I wouldn't expect to find it without paying through the nose for it.


I found it for $24 per 50 lb. bag...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I found it for $24 per 50 lb. bag...


Which is paying through the nose for urea blends


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Which is paying through the nose for urea blends


Yep


----------



## Milkman

These folks are in Monroe. They usually have a decent price 

(770) 267-0018


----------



## buckmanmike

I paid $21.99 for triple 17 this year. Triple 19 unavailable locally.


----------



## Triple C

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That was the question, where can I get Triple 19?  I can only find Triple 17...



Have you checked Smith Farm Supply in Washington?  We got ours at Athens Seed in Watkinsville and also have used Oglethorpe Feed n Seed in Lexington.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Triple C said:


> Have you checked Smith Farm Supply in Washington?  We got ours at Athens Seed in Watkinsville and also have used Oglethorpe Feed n Seed in Lexington.


I ended up with Triple 17 from Smith's.  They didn't have T19.  But thanks, we got the plots in today!  A little late, but oh well...


----------



## Triple C

Bet u have amazing plots!  Perfect time of year to plant.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Triple C said:


> Bet u have amazing plots!  Perfect time of year to plant.


We will see...they were great last year and we did the first week of October...this is a little later than I'd like but it it what it is...we got it done...


----------

